# Croaker vs artificial!!!



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Hey everyone, a couple of my buddies and I are having mixed arguements... So what are all of your thoughts on croaker vs artificial???? Croaker the best bait in the world????? or Artificial sticks the big girls better?????


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

It's not rocket science but I have popcorn popping for this one


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

moganman said:


> It's not rocket science but I have popcorn popping for this one


 X2.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

x3 i will get the beer


----------



## tslaya12 (Sep 25, 2011)

I hope nobody else replies.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

WGAF just fish!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

First of all, welcome to 2cool...
How do you like your popcorn? Haha
Here we go!!!!


-mac-


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the board. Try a search.

Extra butter and a pickle please.

B



Smackdaddy53 said:


> First of all, welcome to 2cool...
> How do you like your popcorn? Haha
> Here we go!!!!
> 
> -mac-


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

I haven't seen anything remotely close to an arguement fire up yet.... I'm waiting.....  lol


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Only guides can use croaker all self respecting conservation minded individuals don't 

fish.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Which bait would some people love to see banned, that should give you the answer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I prefer artificial mainly because i dont have to haul croaker on an aerator down the beach. If the trout are there and theyre hungry plugs and plastics would do the trick. At this point id be happy to fish with anything as long as i could get time off to go! Tight lines


-mac-


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

I like my popcorn a lil toasty but not BURNT!!!! Be gentle lol


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Croaker should be declared Game Fish status so the poor and indigent who don't have the $$ to buy a boat or use a guide can catch Croaker from the beachfront like they used to do during those historical 'Croaker Runs' and feed their family. For you younger fishermen - large Croaker used to roam the beachfronts by the millions and were sporty to catch. Alas, no more as the demand for bait Croaker and the decimation caused by shrimp trawls has deprived the less fortunate from a great, easy and valuable food source. Texas Parks and Wildlife have lost their balls and caved to the moneyed fisherman and guides.

If you love fishing for the sport - and want to protect the resource, artificials are the only way to go. 

There. That ought to liven things up.


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

what argument? It's a no brainer deal.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Fishdog said:


> Croaker should be declared Game Fish status so the poor and indigent who don't have the $$ to buy a boat or use a guide can catch Croaker from the beachfront like they would during those historical 'Croaker Runs' and feed their family. For you younger fishermen - large Croaker used to roam the beachfronts by the millions and were sporty to catch. Alas, no more as the demand for bait Croaker and the decimation caused by shrimp trawls has deprived the less fortunate from a great, easy and valuable food source. Texas Parks and Wildlife have lost their balls and caved to the moneyed fisherman and guides.
> 
> If you love fishing for the sport - and want to protect the resource, artificials are the only way to go.
> 
> There. That ought to liven things up.


Nice.... Very well spoken. I agree and disagree at the same time... I guess you can call me the use whatevers workin at the time type of guy. I use artificials but if they're bashing the heck out of croaker.... I won't be beligerently ignorant as to not put one on my line.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Fishing4Life said:


> what argument? It's a no brainer deal.


If it's a no brainer.... What's your massive brain choosing?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

croaker soakers and potlickers! fish with what you like and don't worry what anyone else thinks. as long as your having fun, it don't matter if you catch fish or not.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I prefer artificial mainly because i dont have to haul croaker on an aerator down the beach. If the trout are there and theyre hungry plugs and plastics would do the trick. At this point id be happy to fish with anything as long as i could get time off to go! Tight lines
> 
> -mac-


 Understood, but we will have to see who smashes who when I take you fishing next week bro.... I give you five minutes to be reaching in my bucket lol!!!! Then I'll hand you my bucket and I'll switch to artificial for the day.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

iridered2003 said:


> croaker soakers and potlickers! fish with what you like and don't worry what anyone else thinks. as long as your having fun, it don't matter if you catch fish or not.


Thank you for the comment man.... I AGREE!!!! And, since I am having no trouble catching limits of trout and having a blast doing so right now... I believe I will stick to croaker for the next trip or two. I'll save my plastics for the winter, unless we get a super calm day and I decide to chunk some tops!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Dough balls are best


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

SSST said:


> Which bait would some people love to see banned, that should give you the answer.


Hmmmmm...What would you like to see banned? I'm gonna go out on a limb here and ASSUME CROAKER LOL!!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Dough balls are best


LOL..... Nice man!!! Way to dodge all the bullets that are about to be flying this way. I'm going to jump in the middle and enjoy the bullets bouncing off my bulletproof vest!!!!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> LOL..... Nice man!!! Way to dodge all the bullets that are about to be flying this way. I'm going to jump in the middle and enjoy the bullets bouncing off my bulletproof vest!!!!


What a dipsh!t, just trying to stir it up. Whatever, fish what you want and quit trying to start an argumenthwell:


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

I guess dynamite is better than both since it's banned.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I heard croakers actually create fish in the water. There doesn't even have to be fish there. They just magically form from croaker scales.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Fishdog said:


> Croaker should be declared Game Fish status so the poor and indigent who don't have the $$ to buy a boat or use a guide can catch Croaker from the beachfront like they used to do during those historical 'Croaker Runs' and feed their family. For you younger fishermen - large Croaker used to roam the beachfronts by the millions and were sporty to catch. Alas, no more as the demand for bait Croaker and the decimation caused by shrimp trawls has deprived the less fortunate from a great, easy and valuable food source. Texas Parks and Wildlife have lost their balls and caved to the moneyed fisherman and guides.
> 
> If you love fishing for the sport - and want to protect the resource, artificials are the only way to go.
> 
> There. That ought to liven things up.


 Hey, forgot to mention this earlier.... about 4 years ago I caught a goodsized croaker on an artificial at nighthawk bay. It was nice, he put up a heck of a fight.... I thought it was a red until I got him in!!! I let him go though, didn't eat him.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm not that old but I do remember days when I was a ten year old kid and we would catch over 100 big croaker in no time. I stopped fishing with bait as my primary tactic when I was about 13 but the numbers have decreased. One of my friends is a guide and about two weeks ago he caught a 29 1/4" trout and two days later one right at 30" and he isn't capable of catching fish like that with lures anytime of the year.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I still fish artificials, but, as I get older, I hope we can still fish croaker when I can't chunk the lures any longer.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

poco jim said:


> What a dipsh!t, just trying to stir it up. Whatever, fish what you want and quit trying to start an argumenthwell:


Call me a Dipsh!t again you ignorant piece of trash. I'm new on 2cool... I just want to have some fun and get to know some people and their opinions on things... No one asked you to jump in here and comment on something you apparently have no interest in.... So why even waste space with your comments???


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Keep it clean guys. My popcorn is running out.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I heard croakers actually create fish in the water. There doesn't even have to be fish there. They just magically form from croaker scales.


Hilarious I love it man!!!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

fish for the enjoyment of spending good times, with good friends and family!! if you catch fish or not.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

moganman said:


> I'm not that old but I do remember days when I was a ten year old kid and we would catch over 100 big croaker in no time. I stopped fishing with bait as my primary tactic when I was about 13 but the numbers have decreased. One of my friends is a guide and about two weeks ago he caught a 29 1/4" trout and two days later one right at 30" and he isn't capable of catching fish like that with lures anytime of the year.


 Nice


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

SurfRunner said:


> I still fish artificials, but, as I get older, I hope we can still fish croaker when I can't chunk the lures any longer.


Yeah, conserving them by fishing artificials isn't a bad deal at all... Every now and then though... I just gotta put one on


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I remember catching large croaker as a child with my grandfather. Good stuff.

However, I think croaker are the best bait ever and if you don't use them, you just are not very smart and don't want to catch fish.:biggrin:





on a more serious note, I could give two licks what someone thinks of my fishing style, or what I use for bait. All I care about is catching fish. There are days I want to just go out, enjoy being on the water and throw some artie's and if I catch fish, that's cool too. Then there are days where I want to catch fish, and on those days I will bring some shrimp and croaker along with the arties. However, in Georgia, croaker are no where to be found for bait. Just fiddler crabs and shrimp? So I have been using more and more artificial baits.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Chase4556 said:


> I remember catching large croaker as a child with my grandfather. Good stuff.
> 
> However, I think croaker are the best bait ever and if you don't use them, you just are not very smart and don't want to catch fish.:biggrin:
> 
> on a more serious note, I could give two licks what someone thinks of my fishing style, or what I use for bait. All I care about is catching fish. There are days I want to just go out, enjoy being on the water and throw some artie's and if I catch fish, that's cool too. Then there are days where I want to catch fish, and on those days I will bring some shrimp and croaker along with the arties. However, in Georgia, croaker are no where to be found for bait. Just fiddler crabs and shrimp? So I have been using more and more artificial baits.


Nice man..... couldn't say it any better myself. Not fishing croaker just because everyone on here doesn't think it's cool isn't smart.... If I know i'm not going to catch half as many fish as I would if I were using croaker in a certain location certain time of the year..... You bet your butt I'm going to be soakin croakers.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Ok guys.... Like I said before I am new, and I am expecting to get hazed on my way in. Just know bofore you go to ranting on me, just because I'm new doesn't mean I don't have a S***load of fight in me. I want to have a good time on here, but if you are trying to start stuff.... I'll quickly finish it.<----- This isn't directed at everyone.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Now then, for some real opinions.... I don't care if it gets heated everyone just let me know exactly whay they think about both.... The Pro's and Con's of both Croaker and Artificials!!! <---- Neither of them ever cease to amaze me!!!! I just love fishing in general!!!! (Or should I say CATCHING)


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Ok guys.... Like I said before I am new, and I am expecting to get hazed on my way in. Just know bofore you go to ranting on me, just because I'm new doesn't mean I don't have a S***load of fight in me. I want to have a good time on here, but if you are trying to start stuff.... I'll quickly finish it.<----- This isn't directed at everyone.


you aint met MC yet.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Now then, for some real opinions.... I don't care if it gets heated everyone just let me know exactly whay they think about both.... The Pro's and Con's of both Croaker and Artificials!!! <---- Neither of them ever cease to amaze me!!!! I just love fishing in general!!!! (Or should I say CATCHING)


it's whatever floats you boat bro. if you like croaker, then use them, if you like arrties, then fish them or you can fish both. ive been knowing to soak live piggy. now, you'll gonna bash me?


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

No croaker allowed on my boat.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Hmmmmm...What would you like to see banned? I'm gonna go out on a limb here and ASSUME CROAKER LOL!!!


If that were the case, i broke the law this morning, lol. At least the gafftop loved them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its my fault, we were discussing this topic and i told him if he wanted to know what others thought post the question. I guess im the dip**** for putting him up to it. He didnt know how it is round these parts until now. Carry on


-mac-


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

iridered2003 said:


> you aint met MC yet.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nope, who's MC??? And please don't laugh at me haha!!!


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

How bout the best of both. LOL


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Smack, where can i find some fish in Powderhorn, wind is keeping us in the lake.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

:cheers:


iridered2003 said:


> it's whatever floats you boat bro. if you like croaker, then use them, if you like arrties, then fish them or you can fish both. ive been knowing to soak live piggy. now, you'll gonna bash me?


I got your back if they do!!!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

dparkerh said:


> No croaker allowed on my boat.


Good luck with that!!!! Let me know how it works out for ya.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

SSST said:


> If that were the case, i broke the law this morning, lol. At least the gafftop loved them.


Nice bro!!!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Its my fault, we were discussing this topic and i told him if he wanted to know what others thought post the question. I guess im the dip**** for putting him up to it. He didnt know how it is round these parts until now. Carry on
> 
> -mac-


Shoot man... 2cool wasn't ready for me.... I'm mouthy enough to fit in just fine in these parts!!! You know this!!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

CaptainHebert said:


> View attachment 489857
> 
> How bout the best of both. LOL


See I don't just use croaker... Because I own several of these.... Well the maniac mullet, not the crazy croaker!!! I love them!!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

SSST said:


> Smack, where can i find some fish in Powderhorn, wind is keeping us in the lake.


oh oh I know I know.... ask me lol!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

SSST said:


> Smack, where can i find some fish in Powderhorn, wind is keeping us in the lake.


Pm sent

-mac-


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Pm sent
> 
> -mac-


Hey bro, do you know ssst?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Hey bro, do you know ssst?


From on here, we fish the same areas

-mac-


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Mac, Indianola is booming today!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

I know plenty of croaker soakers who only catch fish during the warmer months and when it's fall, winter, and early spring they hang their hats and don't know what to do with themselves. I chunk hardware at em year round and some days are good and others are a grind to say the least but I feel like I accomplish something when I can fool em into eating something that was made from a molding.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I hate croaked cause they eat all the trout eggs and the poor sow trout get depressed and try to choke themselves on soft plastics and slow sinking plugs. Poor trout


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

fishin shallow said:


> I hate croaked cause they eat all the trout eggs and the poor sow trout get depressed and try to choke themselves on soft plastics and slow sinking plugs. Poor trout


Rotflmfao

-mac-


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

I've always said fish with what bait ya want. As long as your out having a good time and catchin some fish that's all that matters. Get out and enjoy yourself on the water. I use both artificials and live bait myself.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

krfish said:


> I've always said fish with what bait ya want. As long as your out having a good time and catchin some fish that's all that matters. Get out and enjoy yourself on the water. I use both artificials and live bait myself.


Good for you. That's what it's all about. Fish on brother.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

croaker + hero pics= worthless. IMO...LOL


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

When I see someone holding a massive fish....I never think that sux if they were using live bait...I think man Id love to have faught and landed that sucker....

I use it all...arties....shrimp...and croaker when I can find them.....never really cared how others felt about it. Not to mention when Im holding a massive fish for a photo I promise you Im not thinking about what I caught it on....Im thinking lets toss her back and do that $#&! again!!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Me n all you 2cooler's been ok all this time, I intend to keep it that way long live the sport of fishing.There is some awesome plastics out there these days and as God is my witness I have had a very good trout bite going on with them the last 3 saturdays .Today I stayed home to clean reels and smoke brisket n ribs.God Bless All Our Troops,and happy memorial day to all 2cooler's.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Parafirediesel said:


> When I see someone holding a massive fish....I never think that sux if they were using live bait...I think man Id love to have faught and landed that sucker....
> 
> I use it all...arties....shrimp...and croaker when I can find them.....never really cared how others felt about it. Not to mention when Im holding a massive fish for a photo I promise you Im not thinking about what I caught it on....Im thinking lets toss her back and do that $#&! again!!!!


X2 all that matters is your out having a good time. I don't get to fish as much as Id like, and I will use what I've got to catch some fish.


----------



## hardhead lip ripper (May 22, 2012)

Even with croaker you don't catch fish every time out!
Just my opinion why do people who only fish artifical think they are better than somebody putting a shrimp or a croaker on?....and the same people are to good to eat croaker?
I've had some might fine fish frys with croaker...
pound for pound they are the best fighting fish in the bay.
sorry off topic a bit but I do love me some croaker to use as bait to catch and to eat!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

All that matter is being out there having fun. Don't matter if your using shrimp croaker r Arties a nice relaxing day fishing is what matter most.


----------



## Topgun95 (May 12, 2011)

IMO, fishing is fishing. The outcome is the same. We're out there to do one thing... Catch fish, whether arti or live/dead bait.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

hardhead lip ripper said:


> Even with croaker you don't catch fish every time out!
> Just my opinion why do people who only fish artifical think they are better than somebody putting a shrimp or a croaker on?....and the same people are to good to eat croaker?
> I've had some might fine fish frys with croaker...
> pound for pound they are the best fighting fish in the bay.
> sorry off topic a bit but I do love me some croaker to use as bait to catch and to eat!


Not trying to start **** but maybe some get a bighead(not me) cause the ones throwing Artie's go out and make 100's of throws in a day to work for what they caught instead of sitting their and only making a handful of throws in a day. Like I said, not trying to start ****, it's just my opinion on the matter.

Clint


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

High fence, low fence, croakers, artificals...... Who cares!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Caught with a shrimp by a friend of a friend.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

teamburns said:


> Caught with a shrimp by a friend of a friend.


That's a big girl. Was it today?


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

clint623 said:


> That's a big girl. Was it today?


Last weekend in E. Matagorda


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

teamburns said:


> Last weekend in E. Matagorda


How big?


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

30"


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

Personally I don't use live bait, but with the kiddos getting more and more interested in fishing, I'm thinking about letting them use live bait to get them some more action. So far they have only used arties, and that's because I have wanted them to learn that before they found out about live bait. I saw a bait shop in Port Isabel advertising live croaker this morning. I know how to fish with shrimp, but how do you fish with croaker?


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

clint623 said:


> Not trying to start **** but maybe some get a bighead(not me) cause the ones throwing Artie's go out and make 100's of throws in a day to work for what they caught instead of sitting their and only making a handful of throws in a day. Like I said, not trying to start ****, it's just my opinion on the matter.
> Clint


I see what your saying here....but at the same time maybe the person who spent 30 dollars on bait worked hard to be able to afford consistently buying bait.....mind you I fish arties 90% of the time I fish and I havent been skunked in over a year....but I think that there is nothing wrong with soaking bait.....I just personally love working the lures an casting alot....I just fail to understand being upset about it..in the end its all about being on the water....enjoying nature an if we are lucky hearing our drag scream as we fight a monster.....on my boat its about good times.....not about details.... tight lines brothers


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

tmyfml said:


> Personally I don't use live bait, but with the kiddos getting more and more interested in fishing, I'm thinking about letting them use live bait to get them some more action. So far they have only used arties, and that's because I have wanted them to learn that before they found out about live bait. I saw a bait shop in Port Isabel advertising live croaker this morning. I know how to fish with shrimp, but how do you fish with croaker?


Buddy of mine swears by using a circle hook towards the tail and free lining them....says their struggle to lose the hook and croaking does the rest


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Parafirediesel said:


> I see what your saying here....but at the same time maybe the person who spent 30 dollars on bait worked hard to be able to afford consistently buying bait.....mind you I fish arties 90% of the time I fish and I havent been skunked in over a year....but I think that there is nothing wrong with soaking bait.....I just personally love working the lures an casting alot....I just fail to understand being upset about it..in the end its all about being n the water....enjoying nature an if we are lucky hearing or drag scream as we fight a monster.....on my boat its about good times.....not about details tight lines brothers


I agree 100%. green to you bro.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

teamburns said:


> Last weekend in E. Matagorda


Awesome fish of a lifetime right there regardless of what it was caught on! Congrats, makes the other trout look like a baitfish


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome fish of a lifetime right there regardless of what it was caught on! Congrats, makes the other trout look like a baitfish


Fish of a lifetime? Maybe to a no feechin sum beach like yourself...

Jk, teamburns knows I got love for them. Great catch.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

As people have said before me, as long as you have fun who cares. 
My PB trout was on an artie but it took about 8 solid hours of fishing with pitiful results with that one exception. Other days I've used my cast net to get bait (or bought it) and had much better results which in turn was more fun...which is what fishing is about for the majority of us since its a hobby. Ill slowly learn to use artificials and improve myself as a fisherman but I don't see anything wrong with people using croakers. 
*shrug. My. 02


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Good luck with that!!!! Let me know how it works out for ya.


Works just fine for me, I rarely skunk and when I do it still beats a day indoors. Next.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*croaker vs lures*

To shed some light on your question, here is a quote from my book: "According to TPWD data, coastwide fishermens catches or creel, shows that live bait fish such as croaker accounted for slightly over 70% of the trout harvested by fishing guides in 2008-2009. This should clearly settle the matter on whether live bait fish, primarily croaker, are much more effective at catching trout than other baits". Thanks, wos


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

moganman said:


> I know plenty of croaker soakers who only catch fish during the warmer months and when it's fall, winter, and early spring they hang their hats and don't know what to do with themselves. I chunk hardware at em year round and some days are good and others are a grind to say the least but I feel like I accomplish something when I can fool em into eating something that was made from a molding.


Nice man!!! Lol


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Parafirediesel said:


> When I see someone holding a massive fish....I never think that sux if they were using live bait...I think man Id love to have faught and landed that sucker....
> 
> I use it all...arties....shrimp...and croaker when I can find them.....never really cared how others felt about it. Not to mention when Im holding a massive fish for a photo I promise you Im not thinking about what I caught it on....Im thinking lets toss her back and do that $#&! again!!!!


My thoughts exactly!!! Love this comment!!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

teamburns said:


> Caught with a shrimp by a friend of a friend.


Very very nice!!!!


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

I know what the data says and I'm not disputing that nor anyone else's experiences on the matter. I will say though that when I joined our friendly Romanian fisherman Jean Scurtu at rollover pass that everyone around us was using live bait, be it shrimp, mullet, shad, and croaker... yet they were having minimal success that day if any while we were consistantly catching fish throughout the day. What I am trying to say is, live bait is good for guides in the sense that they can use it to have better outings (more fun outings) with their less experienced customers that otherwise would be lost with a rod in theirs hand( again I'm not saying all of their customers are this way!). However, arties IMO cansometimes be just as effective or almost as effective as live when fished properly. 

Ok flame away


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

tmyfml said:


> Personally I don't use live bait, but with the kiddos getting more and more interested in fishing, I'm thinking about letting them use live bait to get them some more action. So far they have only used arties, and that's because I have wanted them to learn that before they found out about live bait. I saw a bait shop in Port Isabel advertising live croaker this morning. I know how to fish with shrimp, but how do you fish with croaker?


I free line with an inline rattle..... Hands down the best way. I tear trout up on them!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> WGAF just fish!


DILLIGAF? :rotfl:


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

clint623 said:


> I agree 100%. green to you bro.


X2!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My Mama can catch trout on croaker...Jus sayin. :tongue:


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

wos said:


> To shed some light on your question, here is a quote from my book: "According to TPWD data, coastwide fishermens catches or creel, shows that live bait fish such as croaker accounted for slightly over 70% of the trout harvested by fishing guides in 2008-2009. This should clearly settle the matter on whether live bait fish, primarily croaker, are much more effective at catching trout than other baits". Thanks, wos


Nice!!!!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My Mama can catch trout on croaker...Jus sayin. :tongue:


^^ this guy


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

dparkerh said:


> ^^ this guy


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

wonder why the creel tpwd report states that? because most of the survey work takes place at boat ramps during the summer months may-sept! wasted 7.5 minutes of my life reading this stupid thread!!!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

tmyfml said:


> Personally I don't use live bait, but with the kiddos getting more and more interested in fishing, I'm thinking about letting them use live bait to get them some more action. So far they have only used arties, and that's because I have wanted them to learn that before they found out about live bait. I saw a bait shop in Port Isabel advertising live croaker this morning. I know how to fish with shrimp, but how do you fish with croaker?


I always have used a circle hook through the tail and freelined. I will usually open my bail and pinch the line. When one takes it, I will let it pull a little line out before I close the bail and set the hook. 90% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Chase4556 said:


> I always have used a circle hook through the tail and freelined. I will usually open my bail and pinch the line. When one takes it, I will let it pull a little line out before I close the bail and set the hook. 90% of the time, it works every time.


While the line is spooling out and you're waiting to set the hook the trout is likely swallowing the bait and hook = gut hooked fish that have little if any chance of survival, even if you do intend to release it.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

More the purpose of using a circle hook. This was a problem when I used to use standard hooks, or the goofy shaped bait type hooks. After I switched to circle hooks, I never had a problem with gut hooked fish.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

capt. david said:


> wonder why the creel tpwd report states that? because most of the survey work takes place at boat ramps during the summer months may-sept! wasted 7.5 minutes of my life reading this stupid thread!!!


should have changed your mind about reading the thread about 7.49 minutes earlier?


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Chase4556 said:


> More the purpose of using a circle hook. This was a problem when I used to use standard hooks, or the goofy shaped bait type hooks. After I switched to circle hooks, I never had a problem with gut hooked fish.


Good to know - My friends that chunk n' soak use circle hooks as well, hopefully for the same purpose. Thanks for the intel.


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hooking through the tail with circle X2


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Chase4556 said:


> I always have used a circle hook through the tail and freelined. I will usually open my bail and pinch the line. When one takes it, I will let it pull a little line out before I close the bail and set the hook. 90% of the time, it works every time.


I understand why you do what u do chase.... But let me enlighten you on a much easier and more conservative way.... When the trout hits your croaker you should have your rod straight up towards the sky, as he takes it lower your rod down until even with the water horizontally (keeping the line tight at the same time) once you feel one more tug and your rod is laid out flat.... Set the hook. I have no problems losing or gut hooking any trout this way!!! <--- just helpful advice not slamming your ways! Try it and you'll never go back


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> I free line with an inline rattle..... Hands down the best way. I tear trout up on them!


Read my other quote on chases.. Ps if you're using braided line and free lining.... Make sure and use a mono leader from your rattle down. I also use 6' of mono tied above my rattle to my braided line.... (albright knot)


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't mean to hijack your thread, but I had to work today and won't be able to check my gill-nets. Anyone in West Bay that can check them? You can have the fish just don't want to leave them for the crabs.:cop:


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

I Fall In said:


> Don't mean to hijack your thread, but I had to work today and won't be able to check my gill-nets. Anyone in West Bay that can check them? You can have the fish just don't want to leave them for the crabs.:cop:


Youre really tryin to make people angry, and they thought I was.... Lol!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Youre really tryin to make people angry, and they thought I was.... Lol!


All he's doin is stirring the pot..


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

clint623 said:


> All he's doin is stirring the pot..


Lol stir it up man


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> I understand why you do what u do chase.... But let me enlighten you on a much easier and more conservative way.... When the trout hits your croaker you should have your rod straight up towards the sky, as he takes it lower your rod down until even with the water horizontally (keeping the line tight at the same time) once you feel one more tug and your rod is laid out flat.... Set the hook. I have no problems losing or gut hooking any trout this way!!! <--- just helpful advice not slamming your ways! Try it and you'll never go back


I sometimes do it this way also. If I'm actually paying attention, I do it the way you are saying. If I'm shooting bull with my buddy and drinking a beer, I will pinch the line, gives me time to react if I'm not paying attention so I don't miss the fish.



PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Read my other quote on chases.. Ps if you're using braided line and free lining.... Make sure and use a mono leader from your rattle down. I also use 6' of mono tied above my rattle to my braided line.... (albright knot)


Yep. Always a mono leader. I use a pretty small barrel swivel to tie my mono on. Mainly because I'm not good at tying them there line to line knots.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Try the uni to uni knot, it's easy,strong and fast.


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

clint623 said:


> Try the uni to uni knot, it's easy,strong and fast.


This^


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Chase4556 said:


> I sometimes do it this way also. If I'm actually paying attention, I do it the way you are saying. If I'm shooting bull with my buddy and drinking a beer, I will pinch the line, gives me time to react if I'm not paying attention so I don't miss the fish.
> 
> Yep. Always a mono leader. I use a pretty small barrel swivel to tie my mono on. Mainly because I'm not good at tying them there line to line knots.


Sweet


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

clint623 said:


> Try the uni to uni knot, it's easy,strong and fast.


I'll have to look it up.... Never heard of it! Thanks for the input. Whatever it is it has to be faster than the Albright lol


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag 
How long i can catch fish with artificial i don't use live bait. I am not consider myself better fisherman comparative with fishermen's witch using live or dead bait but i like to fish just with artificial baits.
I was catching many big specks at ROLLOVER PASS just with artificial baits and i have no reason to use live croakers.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> How long i can catch fish with artificial i don't use live bait. I am not consider myself better fisherman comparative with fishermen's witch using live or dead bait but i like to fish just with artificial baits.
> I was catching many big specks at ROLLOVER PASS just with artificial baits and i have no reason to use live croakers.


Nice trout man... To each there own, this just goes to show everyone has their own tactics and ways of doing things that work for them!!!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jesus... NICE fish!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> I'll have to look it up.... Never heard of it! Thanks for the input. Whatever it is it has to be faster than the Albright lol


Why would you change to a uni to uni boy? Has the albright failed? The uni to uni is too big IMO and no faster. I may change to te crazy alberto though, its a little better than the standard albright. 
http://www.stripers247.com/albright-knot.php

-mac-


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> How long i can catch fish with artificial i don't use live bait. I am not consider myself better fisherman comparative with fishermen's witch ...
> ...i have no reason to use live croakers.


Fisherman's witch

or

Fisherman's MOJO

I like arties, too!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why would you change to a uni to uni boy? Has the albright failed? The uni to uni is too big IMO and no faster. I may change to te crazy alberto though, its a little better than the standard albright.
> http://www.stripers247.com/albright-knot.php
> 
> -mac-


F that... You know how hard that would be to keep all that line spaced out like that? Lol, no way, not me bro way to complicated when simpler versions work fine. I've yet to have a leader slip yet. (I better knock on wood, my luck big birtha will rip my leader right out of my braid now and I'll miss a 32 ") lol


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why would you change to a uni to uni boy? Has the albright failed? The uni to uni is too big IMO and no faster. I may change to te crazy alberto though, its a little better than the standard albright.
> http://www.stripers247.com/albright-knot.php
> 
> -mac-


Ps.... I hope you're ready for me to put u right on top of the big girls this weekend!!! And I ain't talkin bout girls at the max lol!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Were gonna have a great trip no matter what but im going to show you the way of the plug for those big girls. Hopefully the wind will cooperate


-mac-


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Hope they hit them.... Until I see them hit yours I'm gonna stick with what I knows working!!! They've been hurtin everything on bottom, nothing on top really. All the other guys I talked to got them to hit on soft plastics, but no tops that I heard yet.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

I didn't try any tops though..... So u never know


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im not talking strictly topwaters, ill bet theyll nail a mirrolure catch 5, maniac mullet, mirrolure 52mr or a bunch of other subsurface plugs. Remember last time i asked if you ever caught anything on tops and you said no and i asked if you had really thrown them and you said not really...cant catch fish on lures unless theyre in the water! I love it...its going to be friendly competition. You know how we do. 


-mac-


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Im not talking strictly topwaters, ill bet theyll nail a mirrolure catch 5, maniac mullet, mirrolure 52mr or a bunch of other subsurface plugs. Remember last time i asked if you ever caught anything on tops and you said no and i asked if you had really thrown them and you said not really...cant catch fish on lures unless theyre in the water! I love it...its going to be friendly competition. You know how we do.
> 
> -mac-


Yup yup may the best bait win.... Lol then we can truly put up a post called croaker vs arties lol


----------



## Truchas (Oct 3, 2011)

capt. david said:


> wonder why the creel tpwd report states that? because most of the survey work takes place at boat ramps during the summer months may-sept! wasted 7.5 minutes of my life reading this stupid thread!!!


 That is totally incorrect capt. david. TPWD'S creel census continues over the year and they sample a good cross section of Texas boat ramps. Surely this captain has been creeled many times over the year, or maybe you are just a seasonal captain during the summer croaker season. Truchas


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Yup yup may the best bait win.... Lol then we can truly put up a post called croaker vs arties lol


Its all good like most say, as long as we have fun and are greatful to be healthy enough to get out there it really doesnt matter! I will just be happy to get some lures wet!

-mac-


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

i was in indianola wed and thurs with 30mph wind hope the wind works in yalls favor, and tight lines to you both!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Truchas said:


> That is totally incorrect capt. david. TPWD'S creel census continues over the year and they sample a good cross section of Texas boat ramps. Surely this captain has been creeled many times over the year, or maybe you are just a seasonal captain during the summer croaker season. Truchas


Lol, I love it bahahahaha


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

tremman78 said:


> i was in indianola wed and thurs with 30mph wind hope the wind works in yalls favor, and tight lines to you both!


Oh that sucks.... So sorry to hear that.... Good luck to you on your next trip too!!!! Tight lines


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I assure you Captain David is not seasonal, he has and will continue to risk his life for ours as he is a very valuable part of our fishing community, please be carefull what you say about him.He is one of our rescue captains with a opinion on fishing.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> I assure you Captain David is not seasonal, he has and will continue to risk his life for ours as he is a very valuable part of our fishing community, please be carefull what you say about him.He is one of our rescue captains with a opinion on fishing.


Ok, understandable that captain dave should be respected... as well as his opinion, but does that mean that T's opinion should not? Why so offended? The people on here crack me up. They each made a comment on a subject, so what's the big deal?


----------

